# UDM & G220 vs Mitsubishi Shogun (3rd Generation).....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all...........:wave:

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the Xmas festivities and no doubt getting ready for the New Year's fun and games.............

Following on from the last detail that I posted up here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=147342

The above detail was completed in the morning and come 2pm I had organised to team up with a fellow Briskoda member, also a keen detailer, to help bring some life back to his work colleagues Shogun.........:thumb:

Simon and I had worked on his Octavia earlier on this year, which we detailed in the below link:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=126176

Simon is pretty keen on detailing and has even managed to get his better half involved as well, so it's no surprise that some of his work colleagues have now also taken an interest and this is where the Shogun comes from.

The Shogun is owned by Seb, who is an old school mate and work colleague of Simon's and he is a member of a Hot Air Ballooning club which basically means he needed something pretty hefty to pull the basket and ballon around. The Shogun was bought for this purpose and now that Seb has been introudced into the world of detailing Simon had suggested the paintwork be bought back to life and so here it is:



















Now as it was 2pm already the brief of this detail was basically all hands to the pump and simply to turn the paintwork around before it got too late, no interior, wheels, arches or engine bay work, just a simple wash, correct and protection...........:thumb:

*The Detail Process*

First up was I needed to clean the car as best as possible so straight in with a rinse:





































I wanted to at least have a go at cleaning the wheels so I tried some Megs Wheel Brightner with the EZ Brush:



















There was a lot of built in grime on the wheels and also a lot of corrosion so I stepped up to the AG Wheel Brush:










It was clear that these wheels needed a lot more time on them, something that we didn't have, Seb informed me that he would be getting the wheels refurbed after the Xmas break so I stepped away and back to the wash process...........:detailer:

The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Snow foaming first:














































With the foam dwelling I attacked the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:




























Then I washed the car using the 2BM but had to use the step to help me out with the roof:





































I then rinsed the car:



















The car was then moved inside the unit and I then went around the car with some Megs Last Touch:










I then dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















We then could start to see what lay ahead:




























We all then grabbed a roll of 3M 3434 tape and taped up the car:



















I then marked up a test area on the Driver's Door so we could see what we could achieve, so this was the door before:










Then marked up:




























I choose to work on the UDM and decided to start on the Orange LC Flat Pad using some 3M Ultrafine:



















After a few passes the finish looked as follows:























































At this point I was very surprised by the finish left and the amount of defects removed, Simon and Seb were also happy with this and it was clear that the colour was now back in the paintwork so I set Simon up with the same combination on the Rear Driver's Door and off he went:










We then worked our way around the whole car removing as many defects and siwrls as posible............:buffer:

Driver's Front Wing - Before:










After:










Bonnet - Before:










During:



















After:










During on the Driver's Rear Wing:










During on the Boot:










Passenger Rear Wing - Before:










After:










Passenger Rear Door - Before:










During:










After:










Simon then turned his attention to the wheel cover, now this was heavily swirled and with some reallty bad RDS marks - Before:










During:










After:



















Not perfect by a long way but better than before and even Megs 105 was not bringing out much of the deeper RDS marks............

I was at this point working on the roof:



















I then decided to give the window edges a quick run over, didn't have a smaller pad with me but managed to get the job done:










At this point it was pitch black outside and very, very cold, the water that was on the ground from the washing earlier was now frozen like a lake so I decided not to rinse the polish off the car, we decided just to go over the car with a cloth to get rid of any excess polish............:thumb:

As the weather is throwing all sorts at the paintwork at the moment I decided to revert back to some Collinite 476s via an Applicator Pad:










During:










Buffing:










This was swiftly followed by some Zaino Z8:




























I then cleaned all the windows with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaner Cloths:










The tyres were dressed with some Zaino Z16 via an Applicator Pad:



















*The Results*

No outside pictures I am afraid as at this point it was now 8pm:













































































































I have never detailed something this large before and I have to say that working on the panels at this height was a lot easier but key to this detail was having three of us all chipping in to turn the paintwork around in 6 hours...........:thumb:

Many thanks to Seb and Simon for making the trip over and I hope that those wheels get sorted now to finish off the exterior clean look of the Shogun........:car:

Comments good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

nice work.. must of taken ages!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## BretFraz (May 16, 2007)

Nicely done. We don't see many of these stateside, either (called a Montero here). 

Now that you've detailed something like this, you are ready for a Chevy Suburban, maybe a Hummer H2. ;-)



Here's wishing you a Happy New Year from your friends on this side of the pond.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good stuff fella!

What are your thoughts on the Z16 now you've used it on several cars?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice looking work there, definite improvement to the finish after the polishing for sure.

If you were struggling for correction on the wheel cover, which may have been harder paint, were you working the whole wheel cover in one go? If so, I'd have tried reducing the work area (I note its quite big in a few of the pics) and see if this gives an improvement in the level of correction as I find this generally does, espeically on a DA.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks good - Are you detailing full time now?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy bud


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great job. I quite like the colour of that Shoggy :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice detail and cool action shoots here, Baker:thumb:

I often use Megs Megs last touch as claylube myself, but I normally rinse the car afterwords with water (when I'm going to machinepolish) as I think tape will not stick on to the surfase properly if I don't.

I also use the 3M UFSE, but it's very very oily and to get the surface wax or sealer ready I always do 1 or 2 wipedowns. Then I use a SV cleaner fluid(before wax) or CG vertua bond(before sealer) as this makes the LSP more long lasting..


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Very very good job mate!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good, they are bog ol' buses to get around...

:thumb:


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

it must of been cold as you were not in FLip flops


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

duffy02 said:


> nice work.. must of taken ages!


It would have taken a lot longer if we had done everything but we started at 2pm and packed up at 7.30pm so not a bad evening's work..........:thumb:



BretFraz said:


> Nicely done. We don't see many of these stateside, either (called a Montero here).
> 
> Now that you've detailed something like this, you are ready for a Chevy Suburban, maybe a Hummer H2. ;-)
> 
> Here's wishing you a Happy New Year from your friends on this side of the pond.


Great to hear from you Bret and hope you and Bryan are having a good break?

Would love to detail something as large as that but I think I will leave it to you guys, you do a much better job...............:lol:

All the best for the New Year and I will no doubt see you in 2010!!



Chris_VRS said:


> Good stuff fella!
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Z16 now you've used it on several cars?


Thanks Chris and I like it a lot now, think you have to apply two coats though to get the full benefit but I think it will be staying until you tell me of something else that's better........:thumb:



Dave KG said:


> Nice looking work there, definite improvement to the finish after the polishing for sure.
> 
> If you were struggling for correction on the wheel cover, which may have been harder paint, were you working the whole wheel cover in one go? If so, I'd have tried reducing the work area (I note its quite big in a few of the pics) and see if this gives an improvement in the level of correction as I find this generally does, espeically on a DA.


Thanks for the tip there Dave, I pretty much left Simon to attack the wheel cover but he did do it in three sections and took his time but I think only the rotary could have helped us out to be honest. I have now invested in one so will see how I get on over the winter months with some practice on Jule's motor and my own.........:thumb:



Showshine said:


> Looks good - Are you detailing full time now?


No, no, I have a full time job which I enjoy very much within the Prestigious Car Industry, this is just a hobby for me, like to get other's involved, including Jules and it can be a fun day, especially the final results.......:thumb:



Brynjar said:


> Very nice detail and cool action shoots here, Baker:thumb:
> 
> I often use Megs Megs last touch as claylube myself, but I normally rinse the car afterwords with water (when I'm going to machinepolish) as I think tape will not stick on to the surfase properly if I don't.
> 
> I also use the 3M UFSE, but it's very very oily and to get the surface wax or sealer ready I always do 1 or 2 wipedowns. Then I use a SV cleaner fluid(before wax) or CG vertua bond(before sealer) as this makes the LSP more long lasting..


Not as many shots as yours mate but I still think you get the idea........

Last Touch is also something I use as a lube when claying but I have never had any trouble with the tape not sticking?

Appreciate your advice on wipedowns and cleaner's, etc but this was a really quick detail, only 5 hours or so and would normally have used Z-AIO, Z6, Z2 and Z8...........:thumb:



saxomad said:


> it must of been cold as you were not in FLip flops


Flipping freezing mate, the Rifts will have to do for the time being...........:lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as ever matey :thumb:


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Excellent job mate,that would have worked a few mince pies off lol.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SCOTIA said:


> Excellent job mate,that would have worked a few mince pies off lol.


Think I need to do a lot more motor's to burn off what I have eaten this Xmas............:lol:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome job , well done


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Great work mate


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Another cracking job and write up bud.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Top effort :thumb:


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumb:Top work mate:thumb:

but where did u get the DW buckets & fleece from??

happy newyear everyone

Russ


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Rsskwil said:


> :thumb:Top work mate:thumb:
> 
> but where did u get the DW buckets & fleece from??
> 
> ...


buckets look like the meguiars ones, the stickers and fleece are avaliable in the merchandise section iirc 

nice work Simon


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Rsskwil said:


> :thumb:Top work mate:thumb:
> 
> but where did u get the DW buckets & fleece from??
> 
> ...


Kev has pretty much answered your questions mate, the buckets are Megs ones and I sourced the stickers and hoodie off the Merchandies section on here, I even had some Polo's made up at the same time...........:thumb:



-Kev- said:


> buckets look like the meguiars ones, the stickers and fleece are avaliable in the merchandise section iirc
> 
> nice work Simon


Cheers Kev and thanks for the input.............:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats a great turnaround! Wish our shogun looked as good as that. Always enjoy reading your wright ups.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks nice


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice work there thick and fast this weather but God knows how you are still posting better get your wallet out soon!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> very nice work there thick and fast this weather but God knows how you are still posting better get your wallet out soon!


:lol:

I am sure your not the only one thinking that Ronnie and may have already done so............:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice one lad join the club!!!! got bounced as well only I got my detail deleted..


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Thats a lot of motor to polish lad welldone you must have been knackerd...........:thumb:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

If ever a Shogun was *bling* !!! Brilliant work thanks


----------

